
Lenovo Still Shipping Laptops with Superfish - KhalilK
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/03/two-weeks-on-superfish-debacle-still-causing-pain-for-some-lenovo-customers/
======
a3n
At least for someone technical, wouldn't it make sense when buying a laptop to
also buy a full copy of the OS (Windows) and do a full reformat/install, as
SOP?

When I bought the HP Pavilion sitting in front of me my first act was to wipe
it and install Linux. I know, huge cost difference between that and installing
a paid-for Windows.

I think vendors can, or maybe are required, to spot you the small cost of the
installed OS if you aren't going to use it.

